# got my .204 this morning



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## maxstar (Dec 1, 2005)

beautiful. Congrats. Be sure to post a pic of the first piece of game taken with that puppy! :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm jealous


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Ahhh, a Ruger. She would look nice on my wall !!!


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

I heard various opinion on the break in period of a rifle...what do you guys recomend?How often should i clean the barrel?Its my first centerfire rifle so i dont know much about them...


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Here is a good link to New gun Break-in Procedures
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=16864

Any other questions on rifle break-in, that would be a great place to ask. Personally, I fire one round, clean it and then just clean your rifle after every time out shooting.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

:crybaby: I WONT ONE!!!


----------

